# Closet project



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

I'm finally getting around to a project I have been wanting to do... that being turning a small unused bedroom into a walk in closet.  Anyone have any experience with professional closet companies?   Or perhaps I would be able to do it by designing it myself and using Menards or Home Depot .  At any rate, I'm not sure why I have waited so long.. Pooh hubby has no place to hang his pathetic little bit of clothing.


----------



## Falcon (May 28, 2015)

Depends on what you want in there; hanging rods, shoe racks, drawers etc.  Unless you have the necessary tools
to do the job, better hire it done. You'll be helping a  maybe needy person.

What about Hubby?  Can't  HE do it?  It's HIS clothes that need hanging.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 28, 2015)

We did the Ikea system where you pick all the bits you want and design it exactly as you want. Not a walk in but a built in wardrobe in our bedroom.


----------



## Glinda (May 28, 2015)

I think it depends on your budget for this project.  You could spend a lot of $$$$ and get a really elegant closet.  Personally, I'd go the Ikea route and save some money.  If I end up with an efficient use of space that meets my aesthetic standards, I'm happy.  Presumably this is a part of your house that only you and your husband would see?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Depends on what you want in there; hanging rods, shoe racks, drawers etc.  Unless you have the necessary tools
> to do the job, better hire it done. You'll be helping a  maybe needy person.
> 
> What about Hubby?  Can't  HE do it?  It's HIS clothes that need hanging.



No John!  You don't want to risk that project to a "needy person".  It requires a professional.  I think hiring someone is best.  Don't forget the cedar siding.


----------



## Josiah (May 28, 2015)

If you're going to justify remodeling a bedroom into a walking closet hubby's going to need a new and much more extensive wardrobe. Perhaps you should consider dressing formally for dinner.


----------



## Falcon (May 28, 2015)

Jim, I don't mean a "needy" person in that sense.  All craftsmen are always looking for new jobs.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

There are some pretty elaborate closet systems... Bed Bath and Beyond has a nice one..  looks like all it would take is locating the studs in the wall and putting it up. 







Plus I would need some additional shoe storage . and maybe some drawers for sweaters and stuff


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2015)

You'll want a pretty settee, some tables with fresh cut flowers on them, plenty of gilt edged mirrors, wallpaper and a wine chiller for when the girlfriends come over to try on clothes and sip wine. Yes, I actually saw them do a room/closet like this on one of the home improvement tv shows!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

This is a SMALL bedroom.. perhaps 9x10 tops... Not much room for a settee but I would like a full length mirror... not particularly one with gilt edges..


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2015)

You can buy a cheap stud finder at any hardware store $10 or so bucks....DON"T DO IT RALPHY!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You can buy a cheap stud finder at any hardware store $10 or so bucks....DON"T DO IT RALPHY!!!!!




We have one..  Hubby likes to think he is a handyman.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> We have one..  Hubby likes to think he is a handyman.



Go for it....


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Go for it....



I would buy the system, and let him put it up.  I know he thinks he can build one, but it would take him 47 years.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2015)

A walk-in closet created from a bedroom can be a surprisingly complex undertaking - I made one for my wife many moons ago. It depends how fancy you want to get, how much and what type of storage you need and of course your budget.

As a few others have mentioned I think it would be a good idea to at least get some ideas and an estimate from a pro - they can suggest a lot of things that you might not consider.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> A walk-in closet created from a bedroom can be a surprisingly complex undertaking - I made one for my wife many moons ago. It depends how fancy you want to get, how much and what type of storage you need and of course your budget.
> 
> As a few others have mentioned I think it would be a good idea to at least get some ideas and an estimate from a pro - they can suggest a lot of things that you might not consider.



I'm thinking you are right.


----------

